# ISO Italian Sausage & Peppers recipes



## sassy (Feb 17, 2006)

How do you make sausage and peppers?  Are they banana peppers?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

sassy, any kind of peppers will do, depending on your taste. traditionally (in my neck of the woods), green and yellow, or even red bell peppers are used. i have made it with banana peppers and other wax peppers, as well as mixing in hot peppers to spice it up. thicker walled peppers are better, tho.

to make a true joisey sausage and peppers, you sweat the peppers and onions with garlic, bay leaves, and oregano in a skillet in evoo while grilling the sausages seperately. do not cook the sausages all the way through. when the pepper mix is just soft, add the sausages and a little red wine, cover and simmer for a few minutes to allow the flavors to mix and to finish the sausages.
serve on a hollowed out portugese roll, like a short italian loaf. top with a little tomato sauce and any juices left in the pan.


----------



## sassy (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks buckytom - will try this weekend!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2006)

you're welcome sassy. sausages and peppers is a dish close to my heart. i can't leave the jersey shore without getting one after a day at the beach. it is of course finished with a dessert of freshly cooked waffles and ice cream on the boardwalk. 

some tips, don't overcook the peppers and onion mix. try to slice the onions and peppers about the same size in longer strips, not too small, so it doesn't get to mushy.
also, don't be afraid to use garlic. a ton of garlic works well here.

if you like it hot, add a few diced hot peppers like jalapenos or habaneros. i also like to roll the sausages, usually sweet fennel sausage in powdered cayenne pepper, then grill them over charcoal. the cayanne blackens a little, and the taste of the real charcoal grill gives it another layer of flavor.

lemme know how they came out, ok?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 18, 2006)

*Sausages and Peppers​1 pound sweet or hot Italian sausages
1/2 cup water
2 green bell peppers, cut into bite−size pieces
1 onion, cut into bite−size pieces
1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes or tomato sauce
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon salt
In a large skillet, bring the sausages and water to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to low. Cover
and simmer for 4 to 5 minutes, or until the sausages are no longer pink. Remove the skillet from the
heat. Drain off the water and sausage fat.
Add bell peppers, onion, garlic, tomatoes and seasonings to the skillet and bring to a boil over medium
high heat. Reduce the heat to low. Simmer for 8 to 9 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables
are tender.
Serve immediately over rice.​*


----------

